
Rails Magazine - duck
http://railsmagazine.com/
======
alttab
The latest issue describes using Hpricot for data extraction or scraping - but
honestly I find Nokogiri better, faster, and more capable. Just my $0.02

------
micrypt
Interesting. Is there a Python/Django equivalent to Rails Magazine?

~~~
rufugee
I did some searching awhile ago and couldn't find anything. There used to be
PyMag (<http://pythonmagazine.com/>), but they went on indefinite hiatus in
2009.

It's a shame there isn't a magazine devoted to python. As a guy who came to
python via ruby/rails, I have to say the python community is much less
organized on the community-building and marketing front. That said, it could
just be that they're nose down, getting stuff done.

